

HTML 5 data- Attributes - bdfh42
http://ejohn.org/blog/html-5-data-attributes/

======
axod
Seems like a bad idea to me. Mixing data into the html seems messy. The same
thing can be achieved just by having the data in javascript data structures,
and referencing html elements either by ID, or directly.

~~~
danw
The html _is_ the data, this is the correct place for it. The javascript
should be behavior and not contain additional data.

~~~
axod
I disagree. HTML is a specific serialization of the display/UI. Yes it is
data, but it should be data related to display.

Writing a webapp you don't even really need to use html at all apart from to
bootstrap your app. Then you can build the UI yourself instead, which I think
ends up as a nicer design and more elegant solution often. (Yes it's not
accessible or graceful in terms of degrading)

~~~
danw
The CSS is the display, not the HTML. The HTML _should_ be capable of being
displayed in many different ways by just changing the CSS.

~~~
axod
Yes, but as I said, the HTML should be data to be displayed. eg the content.
NOT arbitrary data used in the program.

------
jrockway
This is a nice feature, but I prefer the XHTML approach. Why invent a new
feature when you already have it?

All this repeated feature-ing is why browsers are so huge, memory-intensive,
unmaintainable, and unreliable.

------
bprater
Cool, didn't know that existed in the spec. Looks very powerful.

------
DanielBMarkham
Anybody have any idea when HTML5 is going to be released?

